# CF vs T5



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all! I am currently cycling a new 50g tank that I recieved as a christmas present. I haven't been in the hobby for years and I am lost! Compact Flourescents and T5's weren't commonly available in the past, and all I have done is a low tech planted tank. This time I am going high tech with pressurized co2, eco complete substrate, ferts and proper lighting.

I am lost now to the wpg rule with all the different types of lighting and with t5 being high output. Also I hear the wpg rule is no longer quite as effecting and its all about tank dimensions.

My tank is approximately 39x18x18. 50g.

Would anyone care to recommend some specific lighting for me?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi tigerbarb420,

I agree that lighting can be confusing, especially with all the choices there are today. The way I went about it is like this. First I chose the type of plants I wanted to grow. Some plants like high light intensity, others medium, and still others a lower light level. I also had to decide if I wanted to try some of the "foreground" plants like glosso, HC, and Marsela minuta.

I have a couple of tanks, and my 30 gallon (36" X 12" X 16" high) is a lot like your only 12" wide instead of 18". I wanted to grow most of the plant types and some of the foreground plants that didn't require the high light. I went with the 2X36 watt Bright kit from AH Supply. I had used their 1X96 watt product on my 45 gallon tall (36" X 12" X 24" high) and was very pleased. I especially like their special MIRO 4 German aluminum reflectors.

I called and talked with Kim (guy), told him my tank information, CO2 or not, types of plants, and he recommended what kit to get. I built my own enclosure and for about $100 (kit, 2 - 6700K bulbs; freight; wood locally) I have a great system.

Do yourself an favor and give Kim a call, he is easy to talk to and even if you don't get their kit at least you have an idea how much lighting you should be looking at. Good luck, remember chose your plants first, then your lighting requirements will be easier to detemine. BTW, here is a picture of that 30 gallon with 2X36 watt 6700K bulbs.....no flash! I just re-scaped it 4 weeks ago, not fully grown in but getting there.


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

For this tank I am planning on growing mostly just carpet plant and low growing plants with rocks or driftwood. I would assume I am looking at high light, nutrient dosing and pressurized co2. But what is considered high light with t5's? I know generally 3-4 wpg was considered high lighting back when regular ol flourescent bulbs were the norm.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi tigerbarb420,

I am not sure there is an exact answer to your question. Not only do you have the bulb type (T12; T8; T5; T5 PC; etc) but the quality and shape of the reflector enters into the equation along with the depth of the aquarium. BTW, Power Compacts are just a variation of T-5 bulbs.

I sure that there are a lot of opinions on what would be considered "high light". I would consider 3 WPG +/- 0.5 WPG of T5 or PC with a quality reflector "high light" based upon the depth of your tank.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes, CFs/PCs are T5 but not high output. A T5HO is has about 25% or more lumen output.
T = tube; 5 = eights of an inch. Some CFs are T6.


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the help and input guys! Much appreciated!


----------

